# TiVo Bolt and 4K Issue



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

I hope someone can help. I have a Sony XBR-65X850B 4K tv connected to a Sony receiver (STR-DN860) HDCP 2.2 compliant receiver to HDMI input 1 on the tv. I have set the TiVo to 2160p. My issue is that after a few minutes of playback from the tivo the picture starts to lag or frame drop and the audio gets off sync. I used the HDMI cable that came with the TiVo and purchased another HDMI high bandwidth cable to go from the receiver to the tv. The TiVo indicates that I have HDCP 2.2 enabled. What would cause the this kind of issue? Is it possibly a bad cable or is it something else? Could a bad cable cause this kind of an issue? Colors are fine.

Sony XBR-65X850B 4K
STR-DN860
TiVo Bolt


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

what is the source of the video? Are you using the netflix app, recorded tv, live tv, amazon, youtube, etc?


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

shupp872 said:


> what is the source of the video? Are you using the netflix app, recorded tv, live tv, amazon, youtube, etc?


The source is from live tv and its in HD.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Can you bypass the receiver with HDMI and do optical to the receiver?


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

Hilbe said:


> Can you bypass the receiver with HDMI and do optical to the receiver?


I'll give that a shot. Also I noticed that if I put the TiVo on 2160p the issue seems to go away but if 2160p pass through is used it seems to happen right away.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

speedy2 said:


> I'll give that a shot. Also I noticed that if I put the TiVo on 2160p the issue seems to go away but if 2160p pass through is used it seems to happen right away.


Is your other cable HDMI 2.0?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hilbe said:


> Is your other cable HDMI 2.0?


No such thing.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> No such thing.


Not looking for an argument, but the definition of high speed is very loose. Is it 10gbps, 18gbps, etc? He needs to try the TiVo cable directly to the TV and then try a HDMI 2.0 compliant high speed cable for the other run.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Hilbe said:


> Not looking for an argument, but the definition of high speed is very loose. Is it 10gbps, 18gbps, etc? He needs to try the TiVo cable directly to the TV and then try a HDMI 2.0 compliant high speed cable for the other run.


You should review this site: http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_2_0/index.aspx

You are mixing HDMI standards and HDMI Cable Standards they are not the same thing. Quote from the above site:
"HDMI 2.0 does not define new cables or new connectors. Current High Speed cables (Category 2 cables) are capable of carrying the increased bandwidth."​
Bottom line there is no such thing as a HDMI 2.0 cable standard defined by the those in charge of the HDMI standards when someone labels a cable as a HDMI 2.0 cable it is nothing more than a marketing term - it has no defined meaning.

HDMI Cables standards are defined by the terms Category I/Standard and Category II/High Speed. With the following type HDMI cables being available with a defined standard: 
Standard HDMI Cable  up to 1080i and 720p
Standard HDMI Cable with Ethernet
Automotive HDMI Cable
High Speed HDMI Cable  1080p, 4K, 3D and deep color
High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet​
As I indicated above any HDMI Cable term other than Category I/Standard or Category II/High Speed has no universally defined meaning and is nothing more than a marketing term.

The problem (if there is one) is quality and fakes. No one is really spending time/money making sure all HDMI cables labeled High Speed actually meet the standard and cheaply made cables are just that and subject to more problems.


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

Hilbe said:


> Not looking for an argument, but the definition of high speed is very loose. Is it 10gbps, 18gbps, etc? He needs to try the TiVo cable directly to the TV and then try a HDMI 2.0 compliant high speed cable for the other run.


I am using an HDMI 2.2 compliant cable from the Bolt to the Sony receiver and another one to the tv HDMI in thats HDMI 2.2 compliant and the Bolt shows a 2.2 connection. I discovered that when using 2160p passthrough that it passes the program at 24 fps which makes the picture look like frame rate drop to me. If I set it for 2160p it sends the video at 60 fps which looks much better.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

speedy2 said:


> I am using an HDMI 2.2 compliant cable from the Bolt to the Sony receiver and another one to the tv HDMI in thats HDMI 2.2 compliant and the Bolt shows a 2.2 connection. I discovered that when using 2160p passthrough that it passes the program at 24 fps which makes the picture look like frame rate drop to me. If I set it for 2160p it sends the video at 60 fps which looks much better.


If it's using 2160P24 then that should be the native frame rate of the content. The only situation where the 2160P60 TiVo output of that content should be better than the TV, is when the TV is a 2160P60 TV(instead of a 2160P120 or 2160P240 TV) and the TiVo does a better job at 3:2 pulldown than the TV does. With a 120Hz TV it will apply 5:5 pulldown(240Hz will apply 10:10 pulldown) to 24P content so there is no judder.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hilbe said:


> Not looking for an argument, but the definition of high speed is very loose. Is it 10gbps, 18gbps, etc? He needs to try the TiVo cable directly to the TV and then try a HDMI 2.0 compliant high speed *Category 2 HDMI* cable for the other run.


Fixed your post.

Perhaps "high speed" is loosely defined, but *Category* 2 HDMI cables are explicitly required to support 18 Gbps. The Category 2 specification predates HDMI 2.0.


----------

